# Am I too old too...



## Tabitha (May 10, 2008)

Buy this & wear it? http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=11534522
I just love it!


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 10, 2008)

Tab, I don't know how old you are but I say, as long as your boobs aren't so saggy that they hang out the bottom of the tunic/dress, or through the armholes or anything, then you're not too old. If by chance your boobs are saggy enough to hang out from the bottom of the dress, then just roll them up into a good bra and wear the outfit anyway. It's way cute and I'm sure you'll look way cute in it.


----------



## digit (May 10, 2008)

Go for it, dress for comfort. I think this top is timeless and nice for any age. Missjules has the solution if the "girls" are not as perky or behaved. 

Someone once said that the more fashionable one dresses, the more uncomfortable they are. Having been on the tail end of the micro-mini and platform shoes, I have to agree. But I do enjoy the peasent look that is coming back. Loved it then and now, plus it is comfy.

I giggle when I see the young ladies tugging at their skirts/dresses or young men constantly hiking up their pants. I really almost lost it one day when a young man's pants literally fell down around his ankles in public.     It kind of doused his "coolness".

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2008)

LOL, I am 40 & the dress looks so comfy. My stomache is not flat like it used to be so I am afraid of the *when is the baby due?* comments   . When you wear something that shape or w/ an empire waiste, you are kinda courting those comments IMHO.


----------



## Lane (May 10, 2008)

I think it is adorable! I'd just stay with a darker color. I LOVE this style, but anything that shape, I ALWAYS go with dark colors...

♥


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2008)

hey if it makes YOU feel good wear it !! I think its cool! I like earthtones


----------



## Tabitha (May 10, 2008)

80% of my wardrobe is black or chocolate so...


----------



## IanT (May 10, 2008)

thats black AND chocolate!! BUY IT!!! your never too old to enjoy what you wear!!


----------



## Mandarin (May 11, 2008)

> BUY IT!!! your never too old to enjoy what you wear!!


I totally agree!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 11, 2008)

That is too cute! You can never be too old for that dress especially topped off with a cardigan! I say get it!


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

8) Age is just a state of mind...if you dont succumb to it you never grow old


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2008)

I know, my whole family looks and acts at least 10 years younger than we are. My 83 y/o grandma could pass for 70, my 70 y/o MIL could pass for 55. My husband (44) rides his skate board to p/u pizza, etc jumping off curbs & sliding down handrails w/ a pizza in 1 hand.

I just don't want it to look like a maternity top :roll: .

I love the Alfred Hitchcock crow on it too!

So, should I get a pair of lacey bloomers to wear under it  8) .


----------



## Lane (May 11, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> So, should I get a pair of lacey bloomers to wear under it  8) .


 YES!   


I've been looking around and I have been seeing TONS of this style... The new thing? Or am I under a rock? :roll:


----------



## IanT (May 11, 2008)

i dont know what a lacey bloomer is but GO FOR IT lol....


----------



## 7053joanne (May 11, 2008)

That is VERY cute!  I say go for it....and if you are worried about maternity comments wear some spanx......aka body armor.  It works wonders! :wink: 

Joanne


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2008)

It's the new *old* style. We wore baby dolls in high school W/ striped hose or thigh high fishnets & stilleto heels, I graduated in 85.


----------



## digit (May 16, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> hey if it makes YOU feel good wear it !!



Yeah, what Ian said. I bought a very bright printed yellow fabric because it made me happy just to look at. Then.....I made a jumper out of it. Okay, most would have made a bag or vest at the most. But noooooo, I made a calf length jumper. 

The bright yellow washes my complextion to look like a dead woman walking. But I don't see me in the dress. I look down and see the dress. And it makes happy, so I wear it. Additional plus.......you can spot me in a crowd quickly.   

I am told I do not "look" good in yellow. But I "see" good in yellow and do it to please me. When I have to "dress for success", I have the classic navy skirt suits, white blouses and navy pumps tucked away when needed.


----------



## IanT (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Tabitha (May 16, 2008)

> The bright yellow washes my complextion to look like a dead woman walking.


----------

